# Swedish: finns/finns det



## Eline0909

1. Vilka krav _*finns*_ vad gäller tillväxt och sysselsättning?

2. Vilka krav _*finns det*_ vad gäller tillväxt och sysselsättning


Hur använder man finns? Med eller utan *det*?

Sedan skulle jag veta om  

_Är det_ någon som jobbar mot mallen "stöd följebrev".

har samma innebörd som 

_Finns det_ någon som jobbar mot mallen "stöd följebrev".


----------



## cocuyo

Jag vet inte om man kan sätta upp några regler för "finns" respektive "finns det", men båda exemplen är väl ordrika i min smak: "Vilka krav gäller för tillväxt och sysselsättning". 

Det finns en liten skillnad mellan "är det någon som jobbar" och "finns det någon som jobbar", där den första satsen gäller om det för tillfället är någon som jobbar med mallen, medan det andra exemplet är en allmän fråga om det är någon överhuvudtaget som använder den mallen, men inte nödvändigtvis just nu.


----------



## gvergara

Hi

I'm having difficulty understanding when you use _det finns_ and when you use _finns _on its own. I asked my teacher, and he told me _finns _is always used in connection with _det_, but as you can see in these examples, I may not be completely wrong. Kan du hjälpa mig, tack? Tack på förhand

Gonzalo


----------



## Tjahzi

Well, when there is no adverb, the null subject _det_ is necessary. However, when an adverb is present, _det _is optional. As such, it's possible to say both _i staden finns det en stor park _and_i staden finns en stor park._


----------



## gvergara

Tjahzi said:


> Well, when there is no adverb, the null subject _det_ is necessary.[/I]


Du menar ett time adverb?


----------



## Tjahzi

Det kan vara antingen ett rums- eller tidsrelaterat adverb.

_I staden fanns (det) en stor bil.
Igår fanns (det) en stor bil.

_Det är som sagt alltid möjligt att ha med _det_, och jag tycker nog själv även att det låter lite bättre. 


Jag tror att detta handlar om att svenskan starkt ogillar att ha verbet först i meningen (förutom i frågor) och därför *måste *ha med _det_ när _finnas _annars hade stått först i meningen. När ett adverb tar första positionen, och meningen får V2-ordföljd, är det problemet löst och det egentligen inte jätteviktiga _det_ blir inte längre *nödvändigt*, men fortfarande rätt bra att ha med.


----------



## BlueSuede

_Tjasi writes: "...att svenskan starkt ogillar att ha verbet först i meningen ..."

_Eller, "Finns det något som svenskan starkt ogillar, så är det att ha verbet först i meningen."


----------



## Eline0909

Om vi begränsar oss till följande exempel, vilket alternativ är rätt?

1. Vilka krav _*finns*_ gällande användning av hotellets gym?
2. Vilka krav _*finns det*_ gällande användning av hotellets gym?


----------



## Tjahzi

Båda.  Blabla.


----------

